# kurze Kurbel für Kinderrad?



## Anakin08 (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle

Mein Sohn fährt einen Scott Spark Jr 20" an dem ich das Problem habe,
dass die Kurbel (serie  Lasco double 42 x 34 Zähne, 140 mm) "fast" schon den Boden berühren.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo ich eine "bezahlbare" Alternative (ich denke so 135 mm - 130 mm wäre ideal) herbekommen kann?
Er macht noch keine meter hohe Sprünge mit dem Rad aber etwas halbwegs stabiles sollte es dann schon sein.

bedanke mich im voraus bei euch!


----------



## drehvial (31. Juli 2013)

Bei Tretwerk gibt es derzeit die Redline Microline (BMX-Race Kurbel, LK 110mm) für relativ günstige 30 in verschiedenen Längen ab 130mm. Gewicht für die 130mm ist wohl etwas über 400g. Nicht perfekt für 2-fach, (für 1-fach ausgelegt) lässt sich aber machen. Evt. braucht es dann noch ein neues Lager damit die kettenlinie wieder stimmt.

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Oder halt die Stronglight.


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

drehvial schrieb:


> Bei Tretwerk gibt es derzeit die Redline Microline (BMX-Race Kurbel, LK 110mm) für relativ günstige 30 in verschiedenen Längen ab 130mm.


Mist 4kant und nicht lieferbar aber der Preis ist gut.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

Leider sind die bis auf eine Ausnahme erst ab Oktober lieferbar. Eine Länge ab August.


----------



## drehvial (31. Juli 2013)

Eine Kurbel-Alternative für beliebige Längen (für alle, die nicht selber basteln können/wollen): Pedalpower (Berliner Tandem-Laden/Hersteller) bietet Custom-Kurbeln in beliebiger Länge an. Eigentlich als Kinderkurbel fürs Tandem gedacht geht aber natürlich genauso für alle anderen Fälle. Als Basis wurde für unseren Tandemkurbelsatz eine Truvativ Kurbel (LK 104mm) verwendet, kam komplett mit Wunschkettenblatt und zwei Kettenschutzscheiben für 75 (siehe http://www.pedalpower.de/kataloge/tandemkatalog/upload/preisliste.pdf unter OP0069).


----------



## drehvial (31. Juli 2013)

Was die Redline Kurbeln betrifft: Tretwerk bekommt offensichtlich immer wieder mal eine (kleine?) Charge, die dann relativ schnell wieder weg ist. Ich habe auch zwei Monate gewartet und dann zugeschlagen, als die gerade welche hatten...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (31. Juli 2013)

drehvial schrieb:


> Eine Kurbel-Alternative für beliebige Längen (für alle, die nicht selber basteln können/wollen): Pedalpower (Berliner Tandem-Laden/Hersteller) bietet Custom-Kurbeln in beliebiger Länge an. Eigentlich als Kinderkurbel fürs Tandem gedacht geht aber natürlich genauso für alle anderen Fälle. Als Basis wurde für unseren Tandemkurbelsatz eine Truvativ Kurbel (LK 104mm) verwendet, kam komplett mit Wunschkettenblatt und zwei Kettenschutzscheiben für 75 (siehe http://www.pedalpower.de/kataloge/tandemkatalog/upload/preisliste.pdf unter OP0069).



Also wie: Die stellen kurze Kinderkurbeln her ODER die kürzen ne vorhandene Erwachsenenkurbel (wie Customcranks)?


----------



## drehvial (1. August 2013)

zur Präzisierung: Pedalpower nimmt ganz normale Standard-Kurbeln und kürzt die dann auf eine beliebige Länge (keine Ahnung, ob man denen auch einfach Kurbeln zum Kürzen schicken kann)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

drehvial schrieb:


> zur Präzisierung: Pedalpower nimmt ganz normale Standard-Kurbeln und kürzt die dann auf eine beliebige Länge (keine Ahnung, ob man denen auch einfach Kurbeln zum Kürzen schicken kann)



Kommt für mich irgendwie aufs gleiche raus wie bei CustomCranks.
Also ne Alternative zu CustomCranks (falls die sich auch in Zukunft auf Kontaktanfragen einfach net melden wollen).
Danke, werde mir deinen Tipp merken!


----------



## Anakin08 (6. August 2013)

wow so viele gute Tipps!
viele Dank! ich habe selber auch noch gegooglet und die Miche Joung Crank Set gefunden.
Allerdings bisher leider noch keinen Preis erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. August 2013)

Muss mal ein Lob für CustomCranks aussprechen (bin nicht verlobt/verschwägert):

Ende letzter Woche die Suntour-MD-Kurbeln abgeschickt, gestern kamen sie fertig gekürzt (115mm) bei uns wieder an.
Also wenn ich den Postweg abzieh, waren die also grade mal 1 Werktag beim Kürzen!

Wir haben somit 370g(Paar) leichte Kinderkurbeln in Wunschgröße für gesamt um die 50 bekommen.
Jetzt noch die Kür (optional, notwendig wär´s ja net): Polieren und ab zum Eloxierer.


----------



## Goshira (20. August 2014)

die Firma Promax bietet BMX Race Vierkantkurbeln an, ab 135mm Länge und in verschiedenen Farben anodisiert, habe für meinen Sohn sein Scott Spark 20" eine verbaut 75€, gekauft habe ich sie bei Paranogarage und für alle Classicgeilis Promax ist Kuwahara 
http://www.promaxcomponents.com/products/sq-1-crank-arms/


----------



## TitusLE (26. August 2014)

Darf ich mich hier mal mit 'ner Frage einklinken?
Mein Sohn wird in naher Zukunft auf ein 26er umsteigen. Ich überlege, das Rad selbst aufzubauen, da ich noch ein paar Teile rumliegen habe. Welche Kurbellänge setze ich denn da ein? Passen schon 170 mm oder sind die bei guten 145 cm (Tendenz stetig steigend ) noch zu lang?


----------



## palsfjall (26. August 2014)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Welche Kurbellänge setze ich denn da ein? Passen schon 170 mm oder sind die bei guten 145 cm (Tendenz stetig steigend ) noch zu lang?



http://www.customcranks.de/de/kurbellaenge.html


----------

